# 4x4 post bowing and spitting



## Zombielarry (Aug 27, 2016)

Came across this today, was thinking of doing a 4x6 instead of the 4x4, what do you guys think. the beam is a 4x8 and the deck is 12x14 .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

What's the engineer say?

Where's the popcorn smilie?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

6x6


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irc requires 6x6 minimum


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Do I hear an echo?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Do I hear an echo?


You didn't state code required it. No I'm not a parrot.


----------



## Zombielarry (Aug 27, 2016)

A 6x6 would be adequate in that spot ?since it hangs over 3ft past. Was thinking of moving it to the end ,and putting one in the middle but it would take up the walkway.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Zombielarry said:


> A 6x6 would be adequate in that spot ?since it hangs over 3ft past. Was thinking of moving it to the end ,and putting one in the middle but it would take up the walkway.


You're questioning a 6x6? You were thinking of putting a 4x6 there.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Irc requires 6x6 minimum


Or a stamp...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

So if you just put a 47 cent stamp on a 4 x 6 it’s good to go? Would a Forever stamp work on a 4 x 4? I get so confused. Could you guys type slower?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

how about a footer and some 1/2" bolts? were the hangers nailed directly to the house? 

the post is only one of your problems. sometimes they bow, just replaced one 2 months after installing b/c it twisted.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> So if you just put a 47 cent stamp on a 4 x 6 it’s good to go? Would a Forever stamp work on a 4 x 4? I get so confused. Could you guys type slower?


I don't know the loads for his area, but a 4X4 will meet structural requirements for that deck in some areas. That's why a stamp is needed.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

72chevy4x4 said:


> sometimes they bow, just replaced one 2 months after installing b/c it twisted.


All the time...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

4x4....Rail post, fence post, and rural mailbox....that's about it 

I've used them occasionally for jacking up but would never hang a deck on one


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Whatever post you use there won't fix the 3 foot beam cantilever.. Why don't you call a deck contractor if you are concerned?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> 4x4....Rail post, fence post, and rural mailbox....that's about it
> 
> I've used them occasionally for jacking up but would never hang a deck on one


If you're replacing a 4X4 post supporting a porch roof in a historic district, you get it stamped and put it in, or pass on the job. I'll put them in all day if it's stamped.

Sure, you don't use them on prescriptive decks because 6X6 is prescriptive, as are a lot of connection details. End of story there. 

4X4 SYP tends to twist and bow worse than 6X6, so I have had stamped plans calling for 4X4 changed to 6X6 for my convenience, not for structural reasons.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> If you're replacing a 4X4 post supporting a porch roof in a historic district, you get it stamped and put it in, or pass on the job. I'll put them in all day if it's stamped.
> 
> Sure, you don't use them on prescriptive decks because 6X6 is prescriptive, as are a lot of connection details. End of story there.
> 
> 4X4 SYP tends to twist and bow worse than 6X6, so I have had stamped plans calling for 4X4 changed to 6X6 for my convenience, not for structural reasons.


What would be the limit on length? To me anything over 5' is a toothpick 

IRC on 6x6 is 14'


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Prescriptive


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Does that deck on the right not have any joist just a 2x4 running the length? 


builddaley.com


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does that deck on the right not have any joist just a 2x4 running the length?
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


Hangers? I think I can see them. I think.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The code book? Hell it's just suggestions.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Hangers? I think I can see them. I think.




I meant the deck on the left not right. 


builddaley.com


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Zombielarry said:


> Came across this today, was thinking of doing a 4x6 instead of the 4x4, what do you guys think. the beam is a 4x8 and the deck is 12x14 .


I think that who ever did that deck needs to re-do some stuff.

The other one as well.

Andy.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Prescriptive


What's that from? Looks to be old... Didn't they revise the numbers on syp recently to have a lower span than df?


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I meant the deck on the left not right.
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


Dear lord I think you're right.. that's a 2x4 joist isn't it?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

aptpupil said:


> What's that from? Looks to be old... Didn't they revise the numbers on syp recently to have a lower span than df?


That might be old. I dug it out of a file on my phone. I'm old so chances are it's old. :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> What would be the limit on length? To me anything over 5' is a toothpick
> 
> IRC on 6x6 is 14'


Depends on the situation. The "toothpick" look can be a desirable architectural effect. Once you get above 10', it's tough to get useful strength out of them unless you bury the post in the ground. Even at 10', burying the post picks up a lot of strength. If you can brace the posts in both directions, you can pick up a lot of strength at a given height as well by effectively shortening the length of the column.

From the building side, anything more than 8' tends to be a big pain if it's wet PT. It can bow or twist so much in drying that it's unusable.

We don't have seismic requirements around here, and I'm not including wind load in this discussion.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I like how he just considered moving the post to the end without any consideration to beam span.
Hey it's carpentry anybody can do it (sarcasm )


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the OP is building these new himself, not something he "came across". I wouldn't build the deck the way he did, there are too many problems, IMO.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Skinny posts on some funny footings, joists perched on a 2x4 ledger, that left-hand deck is hanging onto the end of the right-hand deck (what's with the half-doubled-up joist?) in order to make it around the corner of the house. I would not put my family and friends out on that deck for the Labor Day BBQ, and I have a small family and very few friends.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

That deck was illegally built. You can't just throw in another post if you want to avoid any kind of liability. I would go to the building department and show them pictures. No one here can give you a correct answer because we are not sure about your jurisdiction. Requirements for decks vary where ever you go. I can go across the street and they may have a completely different set of rules. I always have to check when it comes to deck building.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can go into the city for the same deck on two different days and get two different requirements. Seems like it's whichever direction the wind is blowing on what particular day.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that the OP has not posted to his own thread in two days? He’s been logged in, but no posts to thank all of us for helping him. I find that strange… don’t you?

Never mind. It’s not strange at all. Another one and done DIYer. I do hope he uses my advice about the Forever stamp though :thumbsup:


----------

